# Wanted: Wyndham Glacier Canyon, Apr 30-May 2



## famy27 (Apr 2, 2015)

If anyone has two nights available at Glacier Canyon, please let me know.

The larger the unit, the better.   Thanks!


----------



## Ichiro (Apr 6, 2015)

at the moment I see a 2br available for the 30th but nothing yet the night of may 1st. I'll keep an eye on it and maybe something will open up next week.


----------

